# Cleaning my Biedenharn bottle



## lunchbox (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi!  I have a Biedenharn bottle listed on ebay and I am wondering if cleaning it with soap and water will hurt it.  There is a piece of metal (stopper?) inside.  Should I take it out?

 As you can tell, I know next to nothing about bottles.  My grandfather was a HUGE bottle collector (and Coke collector) in Atlanta and I have some of his stuff.  He would have gotten such a kick out of the internet and message boards like this.


----------



## amblypygi (Mar 13, 2006)

I would leave it as is. Washing won't hurt it, but I don't think it needs to be cleaned from looking at it. Also, since it's already listed you should let them get what they saw in the pictures, dirt and all.

 Nice old bottle, here's a link to the auction:

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Very-Rare-Biederharn-Coca-Cola-Bottle_W0QQitemZ7226197009


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Mar 14, 2006)

if you ever need any thing tumbled let me know. my website for before and after pics is here
 www.bottletumbling.com

 rick kern


----------



## lunchbox (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for the replies.  I've seen too many episodes of Roadshow where cleaning ruined an item! lol


----------

